# Photos from The Crossroads of Dixie Antique Tractor and Engine show



## Bamabww

Held in Lawrenceburg, Tennessee, this year on August 17 & 18, is in it's 15th year and gets better each year it seems. There was around 350 tractors of all shape and models there and numerous parts dealers etc. The food vendors are good as well. Here's some pictures I'd like to share:


----------



## Bamabww

More pictures from Lawrenceburg:


----------



## Bamabww

And a few more pictures:


----------



## Bamabww

more pictures:


----------



## Bamabww

And a few more:


----------



## Bamabww

Almost half way:


----------



## Bamabww

Ready for a few more?


----------



## Bamabww

The last one was probably my favorite. No doubt a JD dog all the way.


----------



## jhngardner367

I loved the Cub Cadet Crawler !
But the pic of the PINK JD 110,makes it easier to live with the idea of having to put a Tecumseh OV358EA in a 111 !


----------



## HickoryNut

:dazed::dazed::dazed:Bamabww<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_160207", true); </SCRIPT> you need to just go ahead and send me a new keyboard as the drool destroyed mine....

Do I see some forum member rigs in these pictures???? I thought I did...


----------



## Bamabww

HickoryNut said:


> :dazed::dazed::dazed:Bamabww<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_160207", true); </SCRIPT> you need to just go ahead and send me a new keyboard as the drool destroyed mine....


lol! sorry about that but I did the same thing while walking around looking at these tractors.


----------



## Thomas

Good to see lots yesterday iron pride still alive. 

Thank you sharing.


----------

